# Injecting pork butts



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm sure this has been brought up here before.
I picked up some butts for $1 apound, iv'e done butts before & they came out good.
What doe's everybody think about injecting?
Not just butts, but any type of meat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2006)

Puff you can certainly inject your butts, no problem alot of people do. I've done it before and didn't notice a substantial difference, just my .02 though.  Make sure those butts you got are not enhanced before you go injecting, you may end up making them super salty.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff you can certainly inject your butts, no problem alot of people do. I've done it before and didn't notice a substantial difference, just my .02 though.  Make sure those butts you got are not enhanced before you go injecting, you may end up making them super salty.


Enhanced?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at the package, if they say "tender and juicy", "self basting" or the "sodium content is about 100mg" they're enhanced.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might think that a guy with 1,040 posts would know what enhanced means. Oh well,  maybe another 1,000 posts he'll catch up.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might think that a guy with 1,040 posts would know what enhanced means. Oh well,  maybe another 1,000 posts he'll catch up.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:3i3mabpv]

All he's been doing is enhancing his post count. :razz:


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

Puff says he calls those meats, F'd up... not enhanced. :dunno:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might think that a guy with 1,040 posts would know what enhanced means. Oh well,  maybe another 1,000 posts he'll catch up.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote:1sm7mzs0]

But I doubt it!   =D>  #-o  :grin:


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 26, 2006)

I also use Lilly's marinade.  Makes a pretty good product.  I use John Willingham's marinade as well with good results.  Plain old apple cider or juice is common.   Look through your Wally and find the hispanic aisle.  There is a good selection of nectars.   Mixed with some other liquid like ginger ale can be fun too.


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2006)

Wait a minute injected butts that are enhanced? Are we talking Baseball or Q?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2006)

To,
Brian j
Nick
Scotty
Bryan s
and Bruce
 :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2006)

If you guys are done now  
I would really like some input on this, i'm not a pro like most of you :!: 
I know most of the question's and/or answer's I give are mostly off,slightly  .
In this part of the forum I would hope I would gain the knowledge I need :!:
I have a stack of tips and recipes already :!: 
Believe it or not I do take this seriously :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> If you guys are done now
> I would really like some input on this, i'm not a pro like most of you :!:
> I know most of the question's and/or answer's I give are mostly off,slightly  .
> In this part of the forum I would hope I would gain the knowledge I need :!:
> ...



Paul, 
      Honestly injecting is no different than anyother part of BBQ'ing, (ie., foiling vs. not, sand vs. water, cold meat vs. room temp meat), it's a matter of taste. Some people inject, some don't.  Check out some recipes on line and either try one of those recipes or make a concoction of your own and go from there.  Or better yet buy a store bought marinade, Stubbs is a good one, just strain it before you put it in the needle.  You may think end up thinking injecting is the best thing since sliced bread, then again you may feel it doesn't make enough difference to worry about.  Bottomline is, you'll never know till you try.  It's definitely not going to screw up your meat, so give it a shot!!  Hope this was close to the answer you were looking for.  Good luck!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2006)

Puff, do 2 butts at the same time, one injected and one not. Rub them both with the same rub and cook at the same time. Then invite the neighbors over and ask which they like better.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nick& Diver, thanks :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":26lohres]Puff, do 2 butts at the same time, one injected and one not. Rub them both with the same rub and cook at the same time. Then invite the neighbors over and ask which they like better.



yea, but be sure to remember which is which.  i did side by side butts over brisket.  one wsm had sand in the water pan and the other had water.  i pulled them from the cooker, wrapped them in foil and put them in a cooler but then forgot which was which.     [/quote:26lohres]

The big question is:  Could you tell any difference? 8-[


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :badgrin:  too bad


----------



## txpgapro (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Puff - Easy boy!  These guys are really funnin' with you and will usually come back with the straight anwser after the BS is done flying. :grin:   I rarely inject my pork, but on the few occassions that I did it was straight pineapple juice, nothing more.  Pour on the rub with extra brown sugar and smoke using hickory, pecan and oak.  I finally used up all my peach wood.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i inject my butts with chris lilly's injection marinade and like the way they come out.



Anyone have Chris Lilly's recipie?


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 28, 2006)

I used it just Googled it in


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.bbqpits.com/recipes/Chris%20 ... 20Butt.pdf


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Joker.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> http://www.bbqpits.com/recipes/Chris%20Lillys%20Pork%20Shoulder%20or%20Butt.pdf


That is the answer I wanted, thanks alot Joker =D>


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't you say so?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I did  
What do you think Finmeister? 8-[
Larry and Joker said what I wanted to hear :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 28, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll just let that one lay there bro'  
Thanks :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 28, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Anybody got a good source for a good meat injector?  Thanks



I use this one:

http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/prod ... 26ede5f6d5

I want this one:

http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/prod ... 26ede5f6d5

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Anybody got a good source for a good meat injector?  Thanks


My wife's a nurse.  You should see my collection.


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> wdroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like using the one you have.  Except at PPPP it had the needle with all the holes in the sides (about 10).  I kept squirting FAB on myself by pulling the needle out too far.  And it wasn't that far.
The one you want would be great at half the price.  That's just too much $ for a handpump with a hose and needle.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bet a google search would turn one up a little cheaper

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 28, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No trouble at all.  The pump is good for a whole hog.  It really pumps up the beast.  

Yes.  I've been very happy with Alllied Kennco.  I give them most of my hardware business.  I've even got replacement O rings for the needles from them.  A great place to shop for all of your meat cutting/curing needs.  Their catalog is awesome if you're into that kind of stuff.  Fortunatly, I am.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know where you keep it.


----------

